# Vostock New



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

have had this for a while trying to get pictures on with help of my daughter,

bowie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting looking watch, love the dial colours, I see it has a Slava movement, and logo on the back


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I rather like that









A quick Google reveals a few Kometa skeleton watches, but not much else. I wonder if they are an offshoot of Slava? It definitely ain't a Vostok though


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting dial









What does the button do?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

yes i think it is slava,got vostok on the brain at the minute.the button changes the date window.

bowie


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> What does the button do?


I have an old Sekonda with a similar Slava day date movement that has a button there. If you press it while advancing the hands only the day wheel advances, otherwise both day and date advance.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, they are a Slava sideline. That is one of the nicer ones bowie - well done  .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done bowie

i really like that one , it looks better quality than most ruskies, the stepped lugs really suit the watch









regards, john









btw, when i was 14 or 15 yrs old, i was almost expelled from school for having the bowie haircut- and getting it dyed bright red























'fraid i was a bowie freak









i'm 48 years old now


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice Watch Bowie,

Colour combination goes well IMO









Well done mate


----------

